# Amplificador de audio Stereo usando 3.5V



## robertomollo (Mar 16, 2009)

Saludos.

Existe una version del Soni Ericson W no me acuerdo bien el modelo, pero este tiene un sonido alto para escuchar los MP3. Me gustaria construir un amplificador de este nivel, que use bocinas del mismo tamaño que usa Soni Ericson.

Existe un circuito integrado pequeño, el cual no requiera mas circuiteria como agregarle resistencia, diodos u otros, que solo se requiera el circuito integrado y usea alimentación de 3.5v o 3v ?

El TDA2822 requiere otros componentes o se puede armarlo asi sin usar otro componentes como resistencia u otros?

Si me pudieran guiar, no tengo mucho conocimientos sobre amplificardor de audio stereo.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Mar 16, 2009)

hola

probaste utilizando el buscador?

suerte


----------



## robertomollo (Mar 17, 2009)

Hola MasterofPupets
Puedo ver que el TDA2822 necesita capacitores y otros.
Me pregunto puedo armarlo sin usar los demas componentes?

Necesito un integrado que no necesite de mas componentes y que sea facil de armar y como mensione que use unas bocinas pequeñas (2cm) pero que tenga buena amplificación. Como el mobil que mensiono.

Estoy buscando en el foro algo similar pero todos necesitan varios componentes para su armado y requieren mayor voltaje que 3v.
Por favor si alguien me pueda guiar.


----------



## santiago (Mar 17, 2009)

con 3v el 2822 anda perfecto, y sin capacitores no vas a encontrar, es mas, estoy seguro que tiene metido adentro un 2822 de 8 patas el sony ericson

saludos


----------



## kaká_2008 (Mar 17, 2009)

y amigo mira lo que pedis es mucho...
si queres algun circuito que sea pequeñisimo te la vas a tener q ingenear y hacerlo con componentes nano porque estos integrados necesitan de componentes externos para funcionar...
es una muy buena opcion el TDA2822 ya que suena muy bien y tiene mas potencia que cualquier celular...aparte si lo queres meter al circuito en el celular pffffffffff...ni en p**o!...

suerte...!


----------



## robertomollo (Mar 17, 2009)

Gracias por toda la información...

El TDA2822 necesita bocinas de 8 - 4­ohmios o puedo usar otros diferentes menor a 4ohmios o mayores a 8ohmios?

Algun diagrama para poder armar TDA2822 con los componentes minimos...
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## santiago (Mar 17, 2009)

aclaro el juego de parlantes del sony ericson tiene un amplificador adentro de las cajas de los parlantes por si no sabian

saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets (Mar 18, 2009)

Hola  
Exactamente que es lo que quieres hacer?
si quieres armarte algo similar a el juego de parlantes del sony ericsson 
todo es cuestión de hacerlo lo mas pequeño posible. Puedes hacerlo punto a punto para ahorrar la pcb
Este circuito lo saque de por aquí, según su autor funciona perfecto para la utilidad que supongo le quieres dar

También depende de el diseño de las cajas, el tamaño de las bocinas (si es que ya las tienes), con que lo vas a alimentar,
todo esto influye en el tamaño no solo los componentes que son pocos y no creo que sean grandes por que cada ves vienen mas pequeños   

En estos días voy a ver si me armo este circuito y te cuento

suerte!


----------



## robertomollo (Mar 18, 2009)

Hola.
Perdon que le este dando vueltas, pero que me dicen del TDA7050 al parecer no requiere de muchos componente. Quisiera saber que tipo de bocinas debo usar (de cuantos watt y ohmios) y cuantos watt tiene de salida el TDA7050 es solo para auriculares?. Lo mismo para el TDA7052.

Me interesa que el amplificador sea lo mas pequeño posible y tenga una buena salida de audio consumiendo poco voltaje. el TDA2822 me parece muy buena opcion porque tiene una buena amplificación, pero requiere varios componentes. Ahora le estoy mirando al TDA7050 o TDA7052


----------



## MasterofPupets (Mar 18, 2009)

parlantes de 1 o 2w, segun el circuito funciona con 4-32Ω de impedancia


----------



## jorgelaratawasa (Abr 23, 2009)

Hola ya que andaba revisando lo de un intercomunicador me encontre con el TDA2822 que se menciona arriba.
Quisiera saber si hay alguna manera de utilizarlo para esto si es asi alguien podria proporcionarme un diagrama.
Lo que pasa es que necesito que utilice solo 2 bocinas y que funcionen como microfono y parlante al mismo tiempo y tambien quisiera saber el nombre de los interruptores que se utilizan para esto.
Muchas gracias a quien o quienes me puedan ayudar.


----------



## chizzo_16 (Ago 21, 2009)

quisiera que alguien me diga cual es la potencia maxima que puedo conseguir con el tda2822 alimentandolo con aprox. 3,5V? pretendo alimentarlo con la bat de un celular...
espero alguna respuesta! 
gracias de antemano!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 22, 2009)

chizzo_16 dijo:
			
		

> quisiera que alguien me diga cual es la potencia maxima que puedo conseguir con el tda2822 alimentandolo con aprox. 3,5V?



A ver... Miro el datasheet y en el gráfico de "Output Power Vs. Supply Voltage" veo que con 3,5V la potencia de salida es de... Interesante.

Ah, pero también se peude poner en puente. Y en esa configuración, la salida es de... Ajá...

Y también miro el apartado de "Electrical Characteristics" y el mínimo voltaje es... Bueh, ya vi todos los datos.

Ahora te toca A VOS ver en el dtasheet las mismas cosas que vi yo. Si no lo tenés, http://www.alldatasheet.com/ y lo conseguís.

Saludos


----------



## elneroo (Nov 27, 2010)

hola buenos dias *Y*o conecte el td2822 con una bateria de celular y no me andubo bien se escucha bajito uds creen que pueda ser porque lo tengo montado en protoboar alguien me puede ayudar...... quisiera saber cuando de corriente consume
gracias.........


----------



## Cacho (Nov 27, 2010)

¿Leíste mi comentario?
El que está justo arriba del tuyo...


----------



## electr0nic (Mar 31, 2011)

con 3,5 V te entrega una potencia aproximada de de menos de 0.3W aprox con un una carga de 4 ohms..bueno es lo que puedo observar en el datasheet


----------



## duile (Mar 31, 2011)

robertomollo dijo:


> Saludos.
> 
> Existe una version del Soni Ericson W no me acuerdo bien el modelo, pero este tiene un sonido alto para escuchar los MP3. Me gustaria construir un amplificador de este nivel, que use bocinas del mismo tamaño que usa Soni Ericson.
> 
> ...




tengo este diagrama!!


----------



## electr0nic (Mar 31, 2011)

duile  de tu diagrama si lo laimento con 7 voltios porque pinso poner en serie dos bateria de un celular .. cual seria la potencia que obtendria..?


----------



## duile (Mar 31, 2011)

electr0nic dijo:


> duile  de tu diagrama si lo laimento con 7 voltios porque pinso poner en serie dos bateria de un celular .. cual seria la potencia que obtendria..?



bueno depende
del parlante pero con 7v tal vez saques 1W

tengo este otro...diagrama


----------

